# What is this electrical connector for?



## Tdubbed (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey everyone, the wiring to this electrical connector is done for. Looks like it melted the insulation and part of the air box. Any ideas what this is for?


----------



## Tdubbed (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a 2002 XE with the 1.8l.


----------

